# grooming issue



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

No suggestions, but I wanted to say welcome to the GRF. I'm wondering, does your doggie go anywhere else without problems?


----------



## kschae01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Daisy has no problems going anywhere else.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like she had a bad experience and now you will have to try to overcome that. Slowly and without her being groomed for a bit. She will need to be reassured that she will not be dragged in and left. Some goldens are much more sensitive than others, my Jasper is one of the sensitive ones. If you try to force them, they will shut down, which means that they will lie down or sit, refuse to look at you, shake and refuse to move. Small steps can get you past this eventually.

Welcome, by the way!


----------



## kschae01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I am glad I found this informative site. I am looking forwad to meeting some new people and goldens. :wave:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! The groomers I have tried want to keep the doggies for 4 or 5 hours and mine don't like it either. So I learned to do it myself, sometimes rather poorly but whatever. Post pictures!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Where are you trying to take her for grooming? Has she ever been to this particular place before? My golden won't go near Petco, but loves Petsmart. (Neither for grooming, we do that at home) When I was talking to someone about it they told me that Petco sells ferrets and that a lot of dogs react negatively to the scent of ferrets. Just an idea . . . . Oh, and welcome to the GRF!!


----------



## kschae01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I've been taking Daisy to local dog groomers. I can remember that the time when she started with the problem the previous groomer told me that she had difficulty with her anal glands. After that grooming experience she refused to go back. It must have been very traumatic for her.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A mobile groomer might be a viable option for you. They come to your home, and your dog is the only dog being tended to.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Any self serve dog washes near you? That's what I like to do & my dogs don't mind other than climbing the steps to get into the tub or on the table to be blown out.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

kschae01 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've been taking Daisy to local dog groomers. I can remember that the time when she started with the problem the previous groomer told me that she had difficulty with her anal glands. After that grooming experience she refused to go back. It must have been very traumatic for her.


First of all, your Daisy is beautiful. we just had Roxy groomed for the first time(she is 5yrs old) by a mobile groomer. i was so worried that she would freak out but she did great. i think that Roxy being able to look out the window and see familiar settings helped alot. I cant blame poor Daisy for not wanting to go back. Denise


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Is your groomer willing to work with you and spend a little extra time? You could have him/her come out to the car with treats and spend a little time petting her and playing with Daisy before bringing her inside. I'd also make sure that her next trip to the groomer is a positive one... maybe just a bath and trim her feet. Nothing too stressful.


----------

